# Can this be anxiety?



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

I have periods almost every day that last several hours. I feel very tired or faint, have chills, and a woozy feeling in my head., almost like a swoon. That's the only way I know to describe it. My ears also ring louder (I have tinnitus), and I have feeling of pressure and tingling on the top of my head. It's awful. When it hits, I have trouble even conversing with someone or standing. I just want to lie down. Later in the day, toward evening, it's som better. I was on 'Zoloft several years ago during a stressful time in my life, then went off. I'd hate to take it again, since it was hard on my digestive tract and gave me hand tremors. Took me quite awhile to taper off it too, because I had withdrawal effects from it. Anyway, could this be anxiety? Anyone else experience the chills, fatigue, tingling, etc?Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes, I have experienced what you are describing. It's unnerving.The best thing I've found for relief of these types of symptoms (which I believe to be related to biological anxiety)... is the self-hypno.I am off to listen to Mike Mahoney as I type and to experience the release of some of that anxiety as well as a boost to my self-esteem as I do.Best Wishes, Evie


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks very much for replying. Glad i'm not alone with all these goofy symptoms. Any really good self-hypno tapes at a reasonable price that I could order on the internet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Darn tootin..been there and had that before. I found that the drug Buspirone (Buspar) helped somewhat to lessen the physical symptoms..but the thing that helped the most was facing the fear...just not giving in to the anxiety symtpoms. That is NOT an easy thing to do..and it didnt seem like it was working at first, but over time (3 to 6 months)it did work. Also trying to make sure you have a lot of purpose in your life...work, family, home, something that absorbs your thoughts and directs them away from you. You can be your own therapist...it helps to talk to others that understand this condition, but if there is no one...just damn the torpedoes and face the fire...you will find that most of anxiety is a mirage...a mentally enhanced hallucination put there by "mr. brain" to alter your activity for one reason or another. After you begin to conquer the fear (anxiety) you will often see the reason for the anxiety. Above all...don't give into it!Bill


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

You might check out Mike Mahoney's self hypno program on the CBT/Hypno Forum. Sometimes they run specials on the tapes/CD's or he may be able to give you some other kind of appropriate discount.Evie


----------

